# Acer H257HU vs Dell U2515H



## Vego (Jun 6, 2015)

had it all - 28" 4k TN, 27" 1440p IPS, 24" 1080p etc. and not happy with any of it so...

i found 25" 1440p and i finaly like it

please help decide between these two

main purpose - GAMING

i think im more in to acer but i gues they both have the same matrix??

please help


----------



## Fif23 (Jun 17, 2015)

I'd like to bump and also ask if the U2515H is comfortable for office work and film due to it's higher PPI.
I saw some 27's and found then a tad too big for "fast" windows use. 

To the OP - What did you like about the QHD 25 that the 27" did not provide ?


----------



## Vego (Jun 19, 2015)

I like small dots. Now I have both 28" 4k samsung and this new Acer.
25>27" for is is better since i have very good eyes and can see all the pixels but not like to run my eye throo wole screen when the screen is too big.
With 25" I get the same picture but on smaller screen with is good. So far I dint have much time to work with my new screen. One thing Im sure about that the IPS panel is decent but the LED backlight is crapy. I already miss my LCD U2711 or Cinema display from apple.

Will give it some time and than make my decision. Kepp the acer or go for  24" 4k dell or even Apple since so far I have not seen a higher picture quality than on Apple. I know some people will fight me here but saying "picture quality" i mean black depth and the feeling I get when looking at the screen.

Peaceout!


----------

